# First Outdoor Grow



## noodles (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello everyone

 I currently have an indoor grow in the flowering process and wanted to start an outdoor grow this summer. I germenated 5 seeds and planted 3 days ago. All 5 sprouted and starting to grow. My guestion is when would it be safe for for these plants to get moved outside? Is there a certain height or age they can grow better when moved from indoor to outside. I live in the midwest and the low temps outside are about 45-50 but we are starting to get more rain. Dont want them to get flooded.  I already have some spots picked out. How long will an outdoor grow take? Any helpful ideas would be appreciated.

Later


----------



## noodles (Apr 30, 2007)

How long will an outdoor grow take?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 30, 2007)

last year mine took from july till october


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 30, 2007)

It will take  5 to 9 month depending on strain. I would try to get them outside soon as possiable to avoid burning from the sun from being out of some rays the sun has that the light doesn`t. If burned it will set them back a few weeks. Slim


----------

